# Sharepoint erst installation



## nova-x-force (14. Juli 2004)

hallo 
ich will jetzt auf einem server sharepoint installieren

ich hab cd eingelegt installier und bin den anweisungen gefolgt 
nach der installation geh ich auf  start ->programe ->sharepoint->
so und jetzt hab ich nen problem immer wenn ich auf adnimistration ... klicke kommt der i-explorer und da steht dann "seite nicht gefunden ..."
auser bei der sharepoint hilfe aber da hab ich auch nix gefunden 

hab ich irgentwas bei der installation falsch gemacht?
Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## Radhad (14. Juli 2004)

Bitte die Rechtschreibung einhalten...

1. Was für eine SharePoint Version hast du?
2. Was für eine Server-Version?

Bei 2003 Server & SharePoint Portal Server 2003 muss man den erst einmal zum Domänencontroller hochstufen vor der Installation. Wenn du das Benutzerhandbuch von Microsoft Press hast wird das da nicht drinne stehen.

Ich kam ohne Probleme auf die Zentraladministration...


MfG Radhad


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (15. Juli 2004)

@Radhad: Das is Quatsch! Wenn der SharePoint Portal Server 2003 und der SQL Server 2000 SP3a auf dem gleichen Server laufen, muss dieser Server nicht mal Mitglied einer Domäne sein, dann kann man den SharePoint Portal Server 2003 auch in einer Arbeitsgruppe betreiben...


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

also vorhanden ist 
windows 2003 server
sharepoint portal server 2003
sharepoint services 2003
sql server 2000(wenn ich den brauche)



Bei 2003 Server & SharePoint Portal Server 2003 muss man den erst einmal zum Domänencontroller hochstufen vor der Installation. Wenn du das Benutzerhandbuch von Microsoft Press hast wird das da nicht drinne stehen.

nein das benutzerhandbuch hab ich nicht zu verfügung


----------



## Radhad (15. Juli 2004)

@Ralf: bei mir hat der während der nach der Installation gemeckert mit den Usern, mit dem Active Directory war es dann kein Problem mehr.

Müsstest du nicht zur Konfiguration auf Start -> Programme -> Verwaltung -> SharePoint Zentraladministration gehen?


MfG Radhad


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

genau da war ich grade da kommt der internet explorer und sagt "seite nicht gefunden"


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (15. Juli 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich auch, hab dann das ganze nochmal komplett neu installiert, und seitdem läuft das ganze einwandfrei.

Mein Testsystem besteht aus einem Windows 2003 Server Standard, dem SQL Server 2000 SP 3a und dem MS Office SharePoint Portal Server 2003, momentan ist alles lokal auf einem Rechner installiert. Der Rechner befindet sich in einer Arbeitsgruppe.

@ nova-x-force: Hast du das Ganze in folgender Reihenfolge installiert?

1. Win2003 Server

2. Den Server zum Anwendungsserver machen (ASP installieren)

3. SQL Server 2000 installieren

4. SQL Server 2000 SP 3a installieren

5. SharePoint Portal Server installieren


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

ich probiers nochmal aus hab aber grade den rechner nicht zur hand naja vielen dank  ich versuchst morgen nochmal


----------



## nova-x-force (16. Juli 2004)

in der hilfe datei steht irgentwas von virtuel pc bracuh ich das oder kann ich das weglassen?


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (16. Juli 2004)

Ne, Virtual PC ist ein Programm, mit dem du virtuelle PCs laufen lassen kannst. Hiermit könntest du deinen SHarePoint Portal Server in einer virtuellen Maschine installieren, um zu verhindern, dass du evtl. dein eigentliches System zerlegst. 

Aber wenn du den Portal Server wirklich produktiv nutzen willst, empfiehlt es sich, das ganze auf einem "echten" PC zu installieren, statt in einer VM.


----------



## nova-x-force (16. Juli 2004)

vm  ?  und was genau ist der unterschied zwischen portal und services?

vielen dank für die antworten
Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## Radhad (16. Juli 2004)

Services ist die Basis, welche ein paar Funktionen bietet, und Portal basiert auf Services, und erweitert es mit vielen Funktionen. Den genauen Unterschied kann man bei Microsoft nachlesen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (16. Juli 2004)

vm = Virual Machine

Weiterer Unterschied: 

Die SharePoint Services können kostenlos runtergeladen und eingesetzt werden, für den Portal Server fallen weitere Kosten an.


----------



## nova-x-force (16. Juli 2004)

was muss ich an sicherheitsaspeckten beachten  
da sich auf dem server daten befinden die nicht für  jeden zugänglich gemacht werden solten 

Gruß nova-x-force


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nova-x-force _
> 
> @ralf eimal reicht aber trotzdem danke ^^;-)


----------



## nova-x-force (16. Juli 2004)

hmm komischjetzt ist er weg da war 2 mal der glecihe eintrag ;-)

so eine frage zu sharepoint hab ich noch wenn ich den sql server installiere was muss ich da beachten (so an   sicherheit,wichtigen aktivierungen, updates und und und ? )?

ist service pack 3.a das neuste?

welche dienste mus ich aktivieren welche kann ich deaktivieren? 

Grus Nova-x-Force ;-) :suspekt:

PS : Smilies sind toll


----------



## nova-x-force (19. Juli 2004)

hi

also ich hab jetzt erst sql installiert dann sharepoint services aber wenn ich jetzt auf verwaltung ->sharepoint  Administration gklicke kommt immer noch "seite nicht gefunden"
Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


Gruß Simon


----------



## nova-x-force (19. Juli 2004)

nach der 3 installation kam jetzt so eine fehlermaldung 
Setup Errors
There are errors in Windows SharePoint Services setup. 

Create Config Database : Metadata manifest 'C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\60\bin\sqmcfg.dll' does not exist or has invalid signature. (Error code: 2779).
Extend Virtual Server : Cannot connect to the configuration database.
IIS must be restarted before this change will take effect. To restart IIS, open a command prompt window and type iisreset. 

Wer kann helfen

?
Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (19. Juli 2004)

hmm, hast du den Server zum Anwendungsserver gemacht? (Sprich ASP.net installiert?)

SQL Server und der Portal Server laufen auf der gleichen Maschine, oder?


----------



## nova-x-force (19. Juli 2004)

1hmm, hast du den Server zum Anwendungsserver gemacht? (Sprich ASP.net installiert?)

2SQL Server und der Portal Server laufen auf der gleichen Maschine, oder?

zu 1 ja habe ich 

zu 2 ja beide aber ich will nur services installieren weil das reicht


----------



## nova-x-force (20. Juli 2004)

muss ich bei asp.net noch was einstellen ?
was wichtig ist ? es kommt immernoch die fehlermeldung seite nicht gefunden


----------



## nova-x-force (21. Juli 2004)

also die seite hab ich jetzt(ich kann sie erreichen )
jetzt muss ich hier eine sql datenbank eingeben   
aber wo  ist die beim sql server 2000muss cih die erst erstellen 
?


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich macht das SharePoint selber bei der Installation mit der Datanebank komplett automatisch. Es wäre vielleicht doch sinnvoll, das nochmal neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## nova-x-force (21. Juli 2004)

und wie mach ich das  entwerder alles deinstallieren und neuinstallieren oder ? 


naja im mom hab ich das problem das ich auf die verwaltungsseite draufkommen aber sharepoint keine website erstellt

auch mit virtuel server nicht
 ich glaube ich werde gleich mal alles (sql und sharepoint neuinstallieren)


gruß nov-x-force


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Ja, schmeiß alles komplett runter und fang von vorne an.

WIndows mit allen Updates, SQL Server 2000 mit SP3a und dann SharePoint 2003, aber das weißt du ja.


MfG Radhad


----------



## nova-x-force (21. Juli 2004)

das windows kann ich nicht runterwerfen weil das im betrieb ist und da jede Menge sachen drauf sind die gebraucht werden 
aber den rest (sql und Sharepoint )



dann aber noch eine frege wenn ich das alles installiert hab wie kann ich das ganze "on" stellen und wie kann ich die seite verändern bearbeiten ?


----------



## nova-x-force (22. Juli 2004)

Setupfehler
Im Windows SharePoint Services Setup sind Fehler aufgetreten. 

Konfigurationsdatenbank erstellen : Metadatenmanifest 'C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\60\bin\sqmcfg.dll' ist nicht vorhanden oder hat ungültige Signatur. (Fehlernummer: 2779).
Virtuellen Server erweitern : Es kann keine Verbindung zur Konfigurationsdatenbank hergestellt werden.
IIS muss neu gestartet werden, bevor diese Änderung wirksam wird. Um IIS neu zu starten, öffnen Sie ein Befehlszeilenfenster und geben Sie iisreset ein

diese fehlermeldung kommt jetzt nach dem setup
wer kann helfen ?

Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## nova-x-force (23. Juli 2004)

so ich hab jetzt nochmal alles runterger gemach was muss ich bei dem sql server / mein anwendungserver einstellen ?


----------



## nova-x-force (23. Juli 2004)

*es tuts ,-)*

hi 


also wir ham alles neu drauf geschmissen (da war noch nen programm was ein konflikt darstellte)
jetzt tuts (sql und sharepoint )


allerdings wie heist meine datenbank bzw. wie erstell ich eine ? 
die windows hilfen sind  da sehr mangelhaft 
was muss ich bei sharepoint beachten ... habt ihr noch tips


vielen dank nochmal für die ratschläge
Gruß Nova-X-Force


----------



## MJSmith (3. August 2004)

*SharePoint Installation*

Moin Jungs,

kurze Frage. Mir stellt sich das Problem, dass ich nach der Win2003 Server (Standard-Edition) Installation und ASP.NET Installation nicht mal den SQL-Server installieren kann..., bei mir meckert er im Sinne von:

SQL Server 2000 und below werden von dieser Windows Version nicht unterstützt?

Ist das Problem bei euch nicht aufgetreten?

Holla - Lässt sich doch weiterinstallieren..., hat diese Fehlermeldungen Auswirkungen auf die spätere Funktionalität? Vielleicht kann jemand von euch Rat geben...

Danke

Andreas


----------



## xnovaforcex (5. August 2004)

@MJSmith 
also nicht unterstützt einfach weiter klicken und fdanach service pack draufspielen
dann leuft der sql server





ich hab aber jetrzt noch nen großes problem wenn ich eine seite erstellen will kommt diese fehlermeldung 

SharePoint Portal Server has detected SharePoint Team Services or FrontPage Server Extensions 2002 on this virtual server and cannot extend a virtual server over existing data. To proceed, migrate your data if necessary and uninstall SharePoint Team Services or FrontPage Server Extensions 2002 from this virtual server

sharepoint team services hab ich nicht (nur portel (was ja services mit installiert))
frontpage server Extensions 2002  hab ich nicht auf dem virtuellen server (schon runter geschmissen aber nicht deinstalliert weil ich nicht weis wie (systemsteuerung ->software zeigt der mir das nicht an ))


wer kann helfen ?


----------

